# Older Blue Heeler licking herself



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

She's been licking her inside thigh area incessantly. Enough that the hair is gone. Does this sometimes happen with older dogs? She's about 10 yrs old.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Could be an alergic reaction to something or a early onset of dementia or just a spider bite! Try to discourage it with bitter apple and you might even try Benaryl.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Once again Ross is right on IMO. I have a Lab who does this, will lick her skin raw if I let her. Allergies.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

My heeler is doing something similar with her paw right now. I found she had scraped somehow one paw pad when I inspected it. She is keeping the wound clean- that's why they lick. 
Yours may have hot spots with her age, from allergies, or dry skin, or other issues. Sometimes, though, it is just doggy OCD. The licking becomes a habit. I think it hits older dogs because they are bored- they don't get around as much as they used to, and haven't got much to occupy them. So they develop wierd little traits like this sometimes.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a 12 year old mixed breed whe does the same thing- particular areas on her body - paws, stomach and but and pubic areas in particular- banadryl helps somewhat, but when times get tough for her ( she itches so badly sometimes she cries) I get her an allergy shot at the vet which really helps her a lot though it has the possibility of negative side effects - imagine yourself with terrible itches- what would you do? - I have tried mixing up various concoctions and applying them to troubled areas with various success - one is the real copper pennies ( probably prior to 1964) in white vinegar - wait till the vinegar turns blue ( may take a few weeks) then put about 1/3, 1/3, 1/3 of the copper/vinegar mix, rubbing alcohol, and witch hazel together and dab it on the affected areas. Sometimes a dog will get an exterior yeast/bacterial infection of the skin and this mixture seems to help my pup at times. A good bath also will help for a while - I use Malaseb shampoo on her in case of yeast and bacterial skin problems which she has been diagnosed with in the past by a vet- comes with a distictly yeasty smell - -here is one source though I get it from another place- it isnt cheap but I cant stand to see a family member suffer.

http://www.allivet.com/p-299-malase...=CPC&utm_content=Malaseb&utm_campaign=General

I also give her fish oil to help with her skin.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

As we age, our nutritional needs change. You should consider changing her dog food or adding a supplement, such as fish oil to her diet.


----------

